# London calling



## Toria (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi my name is Toria and I'm from the UK. Hope you don't mind me joining in as I'm the proud first time owner of a Tabby cat called Tillie who is 4yrs old. 
When I first saw Tillie on a UK rescue website I though 'that's the cat for me'. I've had her now for 5 weeks and I absolutely adore her. I've been very lucky as Tillie has taken to me from the word go and has settled down into her new surroundings. Tillie is a rather large lady as in her previous home she lived under a wardrobe for the past 4 months because she was frightened of a new puppy that the owners had bought. Now she is loosing weight just through being more active which is great.
I think this wesite is very imformative. I shall look forward to be putting my questions forward and hopefully answering some of yours.
Best wishes to you all.
Toria p.s. will forward pictures of Tillie soon


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello, welcome to the Cat Forum! I'm sure that Tillie is happy that you saw her on that website and decided to adopt her. I'm glad that she is in a better environment where she can exercise, play, and relax. I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of her.  There are many kind and wonderful people here--and we're happy to have one more. Welcome! >>>(


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Toria and Tillie and welcome to the forum ! Thank you for the wishes -right back at you!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Toria. Welcome to the Forum! Looking forward to Tillie's pictures, she sounds sweet.


----------

